# Problem mit Prototype 2 PC/USK Version



## tavrosffm (16. Januar 2014)

servus zusammen,
hab mir prototype 2 vom grabbeltisch zugelegt aber leider nicht ahnen können dass es mit der usk 18 version offenbar technische probleme gibt wie in etlichen foren beschrieben und gelesen.
das spiel startet normal hängt sich aber nach jeder video sequenz und dem darauffolgenden ladebildschirm in einer endlos ladeschleife auf.
in diversen foren wird berichtet dass es wohl weg ist wenn man den uncut patch drauf spielt.
nur hab ich a keine ahnung ob sich steam dann beschwert und möchte vermeiden dass mein steam account gesperrt ist wegen so nem rotz und b hab ich auch keine ahnung von wo ich den uncut patch besorgen soll.
bisher gab es nur links zu foren bei denen man sich anmelden muss um den patch von anderen usern zu bekommen oder ich bin auf seiten gekommen die mir nicht ganz geheuer sind.
ich würde es natürlich gerne ohne virenverseuchte spyware etc spielen aber alles was es so an hilfestellungen in foren zu lesen gab hat nicht geholfen.
ein problem scheint wohl auch das benutzen von usb maus/tastatur geräten zu sein und es wird empfohlen die HID treiber zu deaktivieren (hat nix gebracht) bzw die usb geräte abzustöpseln bevor man das spiel startet  
nur frag ich mich wie ich das spiel starten soll ohne diverse eingabegeräte.
also wenn jemand noch nen tipp hat gerne her damit ansonsten landet das spiel wohl da wo es in der version hingehört.
vor allem klare emfpehlung das spiel nicht in der usk version zu kaufen.

gruß tavros


----------



## PcJuenger (22. Januar 2014)

Ich habe den Patch noch auf dem Rechner liegen, hatte keines der genannten Probleme. Und da es sich um eine Modifikation handelt, wird's Steam auch herzlich egal sein.


----------



## tavrosffm (26. Januar 2014)

jo danke hab´s inzwischen schon geschafft das mit dem patch zu spielen.
im prinzip würde ich ja keine kaufempfehlung geben aber das bezieht sich wohl nur auf die usk fassung.
das spiel ist wenn es denn mal läuft ist richtig gut und macht laune.
sandbox und vertikales gameplay was will man mehr.
ist also ein guter lückenfüller für die wartezeit auf gta 5 und co.


----------



## PcJuenger (26. Januar 2014)

Nunja, die Missionen und Handlung sind recht stumpf und repetetiv, die Charaktere oberflächlich, aber ich denke, darauf kommt es bei dem Spiel auch nicht an. Das Gameplay ist wirklich ganz gut und du hast schon Recht, als Lückenfüller ist es ganz gut


----------

